# Cycling down dual carriageways/motorways



## Kominic (15 Jul 2016)

Now, I don't expect anyone here to be masochistic enough to cycle on motorways but there certainly are people left of centre enough to ride dirty up dual carriageways. Strava segments all up and down the A38 prove it.

So do you do it? And what are your experiences of doing it?


----------



## vickster (15 Jul 2016)

It's illegal to cycle on motorways because it's stupid

Dual carriageways yes, would prefer to use a path if a 60 or 70 limit. Did once find myself on the a404...might as well have been a motorway but without the hard shoulder!! Luckily was a smooth surface and not too busy, was v glad to get off it


----------



## summerdays (15 Jul 2016)

Not all dual carriageways are equal. There are some I would and some I'd avoid.


----------



## Gert Lush (15 Jul 2016)

I haven't and probably wouldn't either.


----------



## Saluki (15 Jul 2016)

I have ridden on city duel carriageways with 30mph limits and that's OK. There are a couple of country duel carriageways in Suffolk but they are not A roads. I wouldn't ride on the A30 or anything, like the half a dozen chaps we saw on it the other day.


----------



## StuAff (15 Jul 2016)

Not all dual carriageways are created equal. A303? A34? A3? All very nasty, been there, done that. But other roads, at the right time of day, no problem. How and why cyclists end up on motorways beggars belief though.


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Jul 2016)

A lot of TT's are on duel carriage ways so yes , i've ridden on quite a few .


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Jul 2016)

Once upon a time I wouldn't think twice about it and used to do it regularly. Indeed the first club run I went on as a young shaver started off along the A12 and A127 till we turned off at Basildon, two abreast all the way and little traffic. There are none for miles down here, but if there were I would try to avoid and the two previously mentioned roads in Essex would be a no-no.


----------



## ozboz (15 Jul 2016)

Has anyone peddaled the A3 Tolworth going west toward Guilford ?


----------



## Mrs M (15 Jul 2016)

We went a wee run once and had to cross a dual carriageway, then cycle along a short distance to get onto a slip road to get home. Not an enjoyable experience, main Aberdeen to Dundee road


----------



## Kominic (15 Jul 2016)

A38 from Exeter to just beyond Saltash is 60 with no real hard shoulder, yet there have been multiple maniacs attempting each and every segment in this stretch.

That said, there's a tasty descent I have my eye on when the winds head west/north west.


----------



## vickster (15 Jul 2016)

ozboz said:


> Has anyone peddaled the A3 Tolworth going west toward Guilford ?


Nope there are much nicer back routes. Seen plenty of cyclists on the A3 though


----------



## sight-pin (15 Jul 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> A12 and A127 till we turned off at Basildon, two abreast all the way and little traffic. There are none for miles down here, but if there were I would try to avoid and the two previously mentioned roads in Essex would be a no-no.




Have to agree on the A12 / A127, Very busy, although their is a kerb come cycle path westbound along the A127. I drive Basildon to Romford etc now and then so it's definitely a no no


----------



## mjr (15 Jul 2016)

Saluki said:


> There are a couple of country duel carriageways in Suffolk but they are not A roads.


I rode the old London Road near Copdock recently on the way to Holland. It was a very strange experience, a rural dual carriageway that isn't even a B road and has almost no traffic. It could be a lovely cycling entrance to Ipswich from the south/west, but Suffolk County Council would rather you guess that you squeeze through a small gap next to a locked gate.


----------



## Venod (15 Jul 2016)

I sometimes do about 500mtrs of the A1 on the hard shoulder.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 Jul 2016)

I regularly cycle on dual carriageways.


----------



## rivers (15 Jul 2016)

I occasionally, or most days really, see cyclists on the Keynsham by-pass on the A4 on days I need to take a motorised vehicle to work. I think they are a bit nuts, but that's just me.


----------



## Kominic (15 Jul 2016)

User said:


> You appear to be asking a question from a decided position here.



My saddle sores don't allow me to sit on the fence. Sorry.


----------



## screenman (15 Jul 2016)

ozboz said:


> Has anyone peddaled the A3 Tolworth going west toward Guilford ?



About 45 years ago I think I would have done so but cannot really remember. I did use to connect those two places with a bike ride.


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Jul 2016)

screenman said:


> About 45 years ago I think I would have done so but cannot really remember. I did use to connect those two places with a bike ride.


They have built a bypass since then , i don't even like driving it !


----------



## snorri (15 Jul 2016)

User said:


> You appear to be asking a question from a decided position here.


I'm sure he was referring to the Brits among us, and not our continental cousins who invariably cycle right of centre.


----------



## Biff600 (15 Jul 2016)

Most of the dual carriageways near me are restricted to 40 or 50mph. In fact the useless Highways Agency widened one dual carriageway to incorporate a third lane, then reduced the speed limit of that road by 20 mph !!


----------



## mr_cellophane (15 Jul 2016)

sight-pin said:


> Have to agree on the A12 / A127, Very busy, although their is a kerb come cycle path westbound along the A127. I drive Basildon to Romford etc now and then so it's definitely a no no


The path on the A127 between Horndon and the M25 is best only done on a mountain bike.


----------



## Donger (15 Jul 2016)

Bits of the A38 South of Gloucester are dual carriageway, but I have never had any problems as there is a widish hard shoulder to ride on...... but the Quedgeley By-Pass part is a different matter. Not too keen riding through Quedgeley either, but the alternative is to stay on the A38 Northbound at a point where the vast majority of traffic is still accelerating away from the last roundabout. There is a big, wide slip road into Quedgeley that about half the traffic takes at speed. I saw someone cycle on across the exit yesterday and nearly get swiped off his bike. Too much like Russian Roulette for my liking. Fast slips roads are probably the biggest issue I have with dual carriageways.


----------



## Glenn (15 Jul 2016)

I past a couple yesterday cycling up to Okehampton on the A30 from Exeter, most traffic was doing bewteen 60 - 70mph, I don't think that would have been my choice of route


----------



## r04DiE (15 Jul 2016)

Yes. I cycle on them.


----------



## Sharky (15 Jul 2016)

A few years ago, well 50+ years ago, a former club mate and very good rider, apparently rode on a motorway (M6). The story was that he had been to a race with the bike on top and had broken down on the M6. So in the days before mobiles, you had to walk to the next emergency phone and having his bike with him, he took it down and cycled towards the emergency phone. But ... I think he was stopped by the police, but his plea was that it was illegal to walk on a motorway, so wasn't any more illegal to cycling on a motorway.

I think I've got the facts right, but I know my old club mate is still around, so if you recognise this little story, hope I haven't offended and you can put me straight.

Cheers


----------



## doog (15 Jul 2016)

Glenn said:


> I past a couple yesterday cycling up to Okehampton on the A30 from Exeter, most traffic was doing bewteen 60 - 70mph, I don't think that would have been my choice of route



but its their damned forsaken right to do so ....the A30 is simply a stroll in the park according to some...

(btw Im with you on that....complete madness )


----------



## slowmotion (15 Jul 2016)

ozboz said:


> Has anyone peddaled the A3 Tolworth going west toward Guilford ?


Personally, I wouldn't attempt it. I'm not fond of driving it either. It's busy, the lanes are really narrow and everybody is tooling along at 50mph or above.


----------



## screenman (15 Jul 2016)

I would rather cycle on some dual carriageway than some of the single roads around this area.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Jul 2016)

The A23 & A24 have nowt to commend them but I have ridden them.


----------



## screenman (15 Jul 2016)

I should add that I have ridden a lot of time trials on dc roads.


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Jul 2016)

It depends - within half a mile of home I've got a full on grade separated 70mph dual carriageway that I wouldn't personally venture on (although I do see cyclists using it regularly, as is their right), but there is also a 30mph dual carriageway through a residential area, that only really has light traffic on half of it as it doesn't go anywhere - it was intended to connect to the A58 but that never happened so the lower half is only used by people who live there (although you can use it to get onto the Wyke Beck Way).

And there was a spate a month or two ago of seeing people cycling on the A58(M) / A64(M) Leeds Inner Ring Road - and if you live in the area you'll know how close to madness that is...


----------



## wheresthetorch (15 Jul 2016)

A27, A24, A259; quite hard to get anywhere around here without using a bit of dual carriageway.


----------



## gbb (15 Jul 2016)

Peterborough is circled by lovely dual carriageways, a nice 25 mile circuit with for the most part a wide hard shoulder (which can be dirty tbf). I used to ride it regularly...but...its got busier and busier and that leaves you crossing the lengthy exits, watching for 60/70/80 mph cars exiting while you're in no mans land...and its not comfortable doing it nowadays.
One guy killed some years ago near Thorpe Wood, by a high speed car exiting from the outside lane...and an ex colleagues son crippled after being knocked off his bike near Woodston/Ortons.
Nah, you (I) dont need that increased risk with high speed cars.


----------



## Banjo (15 Jul 2016)

Its all a question of how wide the lanes are.
I quite happily ride some dual carriageways with nice wide lanes but find some of the rural B roads with one narrow lane each way can be a nightmare.


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Jul 2016)

To be honest, one of the worst dual carriageways I've seen in the A43 around Towcester and Silverstone. It was remodeled not that many years ago for the Grand Prix traffic and the cycling provision they've put in looks scary even from the car - no way would I fancy riding that on the bike.
I had to drive it in both directions a few times for work a couple of months ago and I only saw one cyclist on the whole stretch it in all that time


----------



## GrumpyGregry (15 Jul 2016)

User said:


> I would say that the A23 is less uncomfortable than the A24.


I would agree. Though the A24 near Washington, at dusk, in the fog, was terrifying, frankly. I bailed to a pub and begged tlh come get me.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 Jul 2016)

I'd love to just for the "craic" http://www.pathetic.org.uk/current/a8m/


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2016)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> I'd love to just for the "craic" http://www.pathetic.org.uk/current/a8m/


Try it, see what happens and then tell the rest of us.
Assuming the roundabouts don't get you.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 Jul 2016)

classic33 said:


> Try it, see what happens and then tell the rest of us.
> Assuming the roundabouts don't get you.


Been around both many times  I genuinely wouldn't cycle on the motorway though, even for just 1mile


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2016)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Been around both many times  I genuinely wouldn't cycle on the motorway though, even for just 1mile


Looks quiet enough!

This looks busier
http://www.pathetic.org.uk/current/a58m/


----------



## mjr (15 Jul 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> To be honest, one of the worst dual carriageways I've seen in the A43 around Towcester and Silverstone. It was remodeled not that many years ago for the Grand Prix traffic and the cycling provision they've put in looks scary even from the car - no way would I fancy riding that on the bike.
> I had to drive it in both directions a few times for work a couple of months ago and I only saw one cyclist on the whole stretch it in all that time


Yeah, it's pointless. Silverstone to Towcester can be done as quickly on the A413 and Wood Burcote road, I think, while Towcester to Brackley is no longer and I think slightly flatter via Helmdon. It would have been much better if they'd put a good cycleway between Silverstone and Syresham and not bothered putting that rubbish on the other 9 miles.


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Jul 2016)

Glenn said:


> I past a couple yesterday cycling up to Okehampton on the A30 from Exeter, most traffic was doing bewteen 60 - 70mph, I don't think that would have been my choice of route


Nor mine...


----------



## Hacienda71 (15 Jul 2016)

I will cycle on a dc if there is no alternative. I wouldn't choose to if there is an alternative. I crashed on one near Liverpool once and I am glad to this day that there were no cars passing when I hit the raised curb just over the crest of the hill as I would have been dead.


----------



## steve50 (16 Jul 2016)

Our local dual carriageway (Burdock Way) is quite short but during rush it can be quite manic and the roundabout at the end of it is a cyclists nightmare.


----------



## classic33 (16 Jul 2016)

steve50 said:


> Our local dual carriageway (Burdock Way) is quite short but during rush it can be quite manic and *the roundabout at the end of it is a cyclists nightmare.*


Is that on the two, three, four or five lane section?


----------



## die_aufopferung (16 Jul 2016)

I do a couple of miles on a dual carriageway as part of my commute and have ridden on a lot of them over the years. I personally would say they're safer than cycling on most country B roads - in both cases cars are traveling at 60mph+ but DCs have wider lanes, better visibility, few blind corners, easier overtaking for motorists, and no random driveways/minor roads with blind entrances for people to come out of suddenly.


----------



## srw (16 Jul 2016)

classic33 said:


> Looks quiet enough!
> 
> This looks busier
> http://www.pathetic.org.uk/current/a58m/


If memory serves, @dellzeqq claims to have ridden the A41(M). Since the alternative is direct and convenient that's a pointless ride on a pointless motorway


----------



## berty bassett (16 Jul 2016)

i drove down part of the A1 while some were having a time trial on it . as far as i could see there were no warning signs and as the lorries were changing lanes all of a sudden with very little notice it came across to me as dangerous to everybody involved - just my opinion and people will say it is safer than some minor roads but by the sea of red lights in front all of a sudden i dont think it done anything to help cycle / motorists relations - and i really enjoy cycling but can't say i would do that route just for a pb when there must be quieter roads nearby


----------



## Venod (16 Jul 2016)

berty bassett said:


> i drove down part of the A1 while some were having a time trial on it



The O25/2 course from Blyth on the A1(Nottinghamshire) was very popular.
In one event i rode, a team mate ran straight into the back of a broken down car  I think it was the only time I beat him.


----------



## fossyant (16 Jul 2016)

I used to TT on them alot. A556 from Tabley near Northwich (would avoid now), A55 near Chester (again would avoid now), and even the A1 once.

As like others, some are worse than others. The Rainhill bypass is a regular D course for 10 mile TT's and that's quiet (or was).

I also commuted down part of the A34 to and from work, going into Manchester, but again, certain parts are better than others, and it's a 40 limit.


----------



## dave r (16 Jul 2016)

Round here they used to time trial on the Warwick bypass, A46, they stopped it some time ago, these days its very much like a motorway and personally I wouldn't ride it, though I have in the past, there's a lot of nice routes heading in that direction and there's no need to use it. As others have said it depends on the road, some I will, some I wont.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Jul 2016)

If the route involves a dual carriageway I'll ride it, even on the trike.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (16 Jul 2016)

Depends on the DC

For instance the A61 between Sheffield & Chesterfield...Long, straight, downhill - you can be driving at 70 and a car that is a way behind when you glance in your mirror can be up your arse a few seconds later doing >100. Looking at their phone.

No, ta! I *should* be able to ride it safely but not interested in martyring myself for the cause.


----------



## byegad (16 Jul 2016)

I answered yes, but I'm very selective about which stretches of Dual Carriageway I'll use. We have a few short sections around home and I use them, but not at peak times!


----------



## r04DiE (16 Jul 2016)

die_aufopferung said:


> I do a couple of miles on a dual carriageway as part of my commute and have ridden on a lot of them over the years. I personally would say they're safer than cycling on most country B roads - in both cases cars are traveling at 60mph+ but DCs have wider lanes, better visibility, few blind corners, easier overtaking for motorists, and no random driveways/minor roads with blind entrances for people to come out of suddenly.


Yep, I reckon you're right there on all counts.


----------



## Brandane (16 Jul 2016)

As some have said, there are DC's which are ok, but others bordering on suicidal.
The A9 near Dunblane is one I would NEVER cycle. Motorway in all but classification with a lot of heavy fast moving traffic on 2 lanes in each direction. Lanes are quite narrow with no verge.
The only fatal traffic accident I attended during my Police service involved a cyclist being hit from behind on a 70 mph limit stretch of the A8 dual carriageway in Port Glasgow, during a time trial complete with signs, marshals etc.. Not a nice sight. The low evening sun was the drivers defence, but IIRC he was found guilty of causing death by dangerous driving and served a custodial sentence.


----------



## Katherine (16 Jul 2016)

Yes, but not on roads with speed limits over 40 mph without a cycle lane, unless it's quiet, eg Sunday mornings. Even last Sunday morning on the A 57, I was passed by a lorry that gave me a serious wobble.


----------



## Hip Priest (16 Jul 2016)

Yes, I've raced a few times on the spine road. It's a terrifying thing to contemplate, but once you're on the bike it tends to be fine. At least you've not got the risk of a head-on collision with an overtaking driver on the opposite carriageway, like you have on sporting courses.


----------



## Origamist (16 Jul 2016)

Kominic said:


> A38 from Exeter to just beyond Saltash is 60 with no real hard shoulder, yet there have been multiple maniacs attempting each and every segment in this stretch.
> 
> That said, there's a tasty descent I have my eye on when the winds head west/north west.



No, the A38 DC is a 70mph limit. I used to ride it in the 90s.

I doubt any of the fastest times on Strava are 'maniacs' chasing segments, but TTers on the S4/50 or S3/10 etc.


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Jul 2016)

Dual carriageways can be preferable to single carriageway A roads if there's not a lot of traffic.

On a dual carriageway, the motor vehicles can pass in lane two - most do, in my experience.

That's better than having a car go past at speed in the same lane on an A road.


----------



## steverob (16 Jul 2016)

While there's plenty of DCs I wouldn't go near, there's one near me that I have no problem with riding. The road surface is smooth (especially compared to the village it bypasses) and has wide lanes, but hardly anyone uses it for some reason, so any traffic that wants to pass me can quite easily do so using the second lane, giving me plenty of room. While I would normally be concerned about traffic at junctions if I was carrying on riding down it, my typical route means I always exit at the first slip road after the start (about 3 miles in), so it works out quite well for me.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Jul 2016)

An earlier poster mentioned the A90 Dundee to Aberdeen road. I used to drive this route regularly and a Suday morning saw a TT going on. At that time not too bad early Sunday but any other time driving was bad enough but cycling verging on suicidal. A motorway in all but name as no hard shoulder and most traffic doing at least 70 mph.


----------



## subaqua (16 Jul 2016)

Yes. DC riding had been done often. But it needs to be the right conditions


----------



## Globalti (16 Jul 2016)

When I began to move from mountain biking to road riding, I started riding along the A59, which is a nasty fast trunk road, because the parallel old B road simply wasn't on my cycling mental map. It takes a while to build up a network of non-car cycling routes in your head.


----------



## Kominic (16 Jul 2016)

Origamist said:


> No, the A38 DC is a 70mph limit. I used to ride it in the 90s.
> 
> I doubt any of the fastest times on Strava are 'maniacs' chasing segments, but TTers on the S4/50 or S3/10 etc.



Ah I did notice those S3/4 segments. Do they close the roads for that?

There's a few segments beyond Lee Mill towards Plymouth that aren't on the TT route and they are like cycling through the asteroid belt. Men (and woman) of steel on those segs.


----------



## cyberknight (16 Jul 2016)

Another bit of the A38 and i wouldnt chance it , half asleep drivers bombing along above the speed limit .
I use the shared path on the left to go to work, no alternative but the roundabout of death .
https://goo.gl/maps/ZvyA89tsh4T2
https://goo.gl/maps/fpumScf7rax

Some do though as the KOM is over 30 mph average , i dont think i can set a segment on the path though


----------



## Aravis (16 Jul 2016)

I've voted yes, but I use them much less than I used to. There was a time when if I was intent on covering distance I might even have preferred them.

Some roads which I used to ride without a second thought now fill me with horror. The A40 between Monmouth and Symonds Yat is one such. The A38 Quedgeley by-pass in Gloucester was mentioned further up; this I'm happy to use as it's quite short and bridges an awkward gap. I feel I'm well enough aware of the danger spots and have my ways of dealing with them.


----------



## Origamist (16 Jul 2016)

Kominic said:


> Ah I did notice those S3/4 segments. Do they close the roads for that?
> 
> There's a few segments beyond Lee Mill towards Plymouth that aren't on the TT route and they are like cycling through the asteroid belt. Men (and woman) of steel on those segs.



Nope, just marshals and signs.


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Jul 2016)

I often cycle down the A34, the A303, and the A36. It's 'life affirming'. Possibly not sensible, but hey ho, the shortest route between 2 points is a straight line.


----------



## Tojo (16 Jul 2016)

I would rather go out of my way and find an alternative, which round here is usually possible, but I don't have to commute so its relatively easy for me to avoid DC's......


----------



## Mr Celine (16 Jul 2016)

I've cycled the M90 between junctions 9 and 10. On the wrong carriageway. 






About six months before it opened.


----------



## mjr (17 Jul 2016)

Come on, then! Anyone here ridden the A14 Orwell Bridge?


----------



## Jenkins (17 Jul 2016)

I've seen a couple of people using it, but only at the weekends when there's slightly fewer HGVs about.


----------



## stoatsngroats (4 Aug 2016)

As some have said, it really depends on the local conditions. I have cycled the A27, A259, A23 & A24, but most often at times I have chosen, rather than as a necessity.


----------



## Ian H (4 Aug 2016)

There was one, or were possibly two, AUK events which used short sections of the A1. I recall a right turn, which was a bit hairy (can't remember which events). I have TTed on 'A'-roads, including the A303, in various places. Mostly the events are scheduled for times of light traffic, though late starters can sometimes get the benefit of passing HGVs.


----------



## srw (4 Aug 2016)

Ian H said:


> late starters can sometimes get the benefit of passing HGVs.


Wow. A slingshot move - you'd need to be going some to start with to get the acceleration.


----------



## Ian H (4 Aug 2016)

srw said:


> Wow. A slingshot move - you'd need to be going some to start with to get the acceleration.



Just the slipstream effect, I'm afraid.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (4 Aug 2016)

I personally wouldn't, a former colleague and boss of mine was killed on the A40 outside RAF Northolt riding his road bike home. There was a cycle path but it was a pain to use with on/off ramp crossings and broken glass. Sadly he paid for that choice with his life when a pick up was moving from lane two to lane one at 60mph and didn't notice him in the traffic. 

I have the A505 between my house and my work, only about 4 miles in an 8 mile commute. I drive and I don't think I'd ever cycle it, the amount of people I see in other cars operating a smart phone is incredible, at least 4 on every short journey... not "on the phone" you understand, but operating it, I.e.texting or checking Facebook. Usually the driver is female, aged 20 to 28 or so, in a Fiat 500 or a Mini. I hate generalisations, but that's my experience. 

You stand no chance when somebody is updating Facebook at 70. People use phones everywhere of course, but I see less of it on curvy roads with one lane either way, and I fancy my chances more on those roads. Miles of straight two lane road is too tempting to the younger Facebook updating driver.


----------



## mythste (4 Aug 2016)

I found myself on the A38 after an ill-fated attempt to ride over dartmoor last year. Bloody terrifying and I certainly wouldn't do it by choice.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (4 Aug 2016)

User said:


> You almost manage to make it sound as though an inattentive driver killing him was his fault



I'm sorry, that wasn't my intention. I'm just saying there were safer, if more inconvenient choices. The choice he made was lawful, if unconventional on a 3 lane A road with a 70 limit and no hard shoulder. The fault of the collision was solely with the pick up driver. I just wish my boss had chosen differently, he'd still be here now.


----------



## bondirob (4 Aug 2016)

Why can't we cycle on motorway slip roads?
I find it frustrating.


----------



## Tim Hall (4 Aug 2016)

bondirob said:


> Why can't we cycle on motorway slip roads?
> I find it frustrating.


Because they lead to (or from) motorways.


----------



## doog (4 Aug 2016)

CanucksTraveller said:


> I'm sorry, that wasn't my intention. I'm just saying there were safer, if more inconvenient choices. The choice he made was lawful, if unconventional on a 3 lane A road with a 70 limit and no hard shoulder. The fault of the collision was solely with the pick up driver. I just wish my boss had chosen differently, he'd still be here now.



Don't apologise, someone usually picks up a post like this to use as 'collateral'...bearing in mind it was a colleague of yours I think its pretty bad taste to do so in this case.

Was it this guy ? http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...RAF-officer-Tom-Barrett-escapes-jail-sun.html


----------



## CanucksTraveller (4 Aug 2016)

It was indeed Tom Barrett, yes. He'd actually not been road cycling that long (I think about 2 years), but like everything else in his life he committed himself fully and he excelled in it. He was extremely fit, brave, and professional in everything he did. Probably the reason why he wouldn't ride in a glass strewn rarely used cycle path. He was sorely missed at Northolt and the wider RAF.


----------



## keithmac (5 Aug 2016)

I would never cycle on a dual carriageway, first off cars are travelling at 70mph+, second to be fair they won't be keeping the same eye out for cyclists the would on single lane roads (which isn't saying much!).

It's bad enough cycling 30mph roads..

You can't legally cycle on motorways although I can see why you would even attempt it?.


----------



## mjr (5 Aug 2016)

keithmac said:


> I would never cycle on a dual carriageway, first off cars are travelling at 70mph+, second to be fair they won't be keeping the same eye out for cyclists the would on single lane roads (which isn't saying much!).


Firstly, there's plenty of 30 and 40mph dual carriageway out there, second they ought to be looking.



> You can't legally cycle on motorways although I can see why you would even attempt it?.


You really can't see any attraction in a flatter and more direct route along a shoulder five times wider than many A-road cycle lanes?

It is shameful that it has taken forty years and counting to open a more direct link than the M5 for cyclists between Bristol/Clevedon and Weston-super-Mare and I'm sure that there are many similar obvious popular cycling-distance journeys where a motorway is the only route within miles of the desire line.


----------



## screenman (5 Aug 2016)

keithmac said:


> I would never cycle on a dual carriageway, first off cars are travelling at 70mph+, second to be fair they won't be keeping the same eye out for cyclists the would on single lane roads (which isn't saying much!).
> 
> It's bad enough cycling 30mph roads..
> 
> You can't legally cycle on motorways although I can see why you would even attempt it?.



But you would ride on roads with 60 speed limits just wide enough for two cars maybe not even that and full of blind bends.


----------



## 4F (5 Aug 2016)

mjray said:


> Come on, then! Anyone here ridden the A14 Orwell Bridge?


Yep, but only on a Saturday. Way too many hgv's to do it during the week though


----------



## Tin Pot (5 Aug 2016)

Kominic said:


> Now, I don't expect anyone here to be masochistic enough to cycle on motorways but there certainly are people left of centre enough to ride dirty up dual carriageways. Strava segments all up and down the A38 prove it.
> 
> So do you do it? And what are your experiences of doing it?


Never had problems.

Not left wing.

What's your problem?


----------



## marknotgeorge (5 Aug 2016)

User said:


> Motorways are not roads


Legally speaking, motorways are Special Roads. They're not rights of way, though.


----------



## martint235 (5 Aug 2016)

Not read the whole thread but I regularly cycle on dual carriageways. I've found that if a road builder is putting a dual carriageway in, it's likely going to be the shortest route between two points as he can make it or a bypass around a town. Part of my commute is on the South Circular and I'll maintain the fastest way from Ashford to London is down the A20. I've ridden the A5 for over a hundred miles, the A3 for a bit, the A30 is one of the nicest roads out of London particularly at night. I've not done any significant stretch of the A1 yet but it's on my list


----------



## martint235 (5 Aug 2016)

keithmac said:


> I would never cycle on a dual carriageway, first off cars are travelling at 70mph+, second to be fair they won't be keeping the same eye out for cyclists the would on single lane roads (which isn't saying much!).
> 
> It's bad enough cycling 30mph roads..
> 
> You can't legally cycle on motorways although I can see why you would even attempt it?.


If you think about it, a dual carriageway actually gives drivers more space to overtake you without waiting for a break in traffic coming the other way. That's a good thing.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Aug 2016)

I just checked on google maps and it is very difficult to get out of Leicester without travelling on A roads, most of which are dualled.


----------



## martint235 (5 Aug 2016)

User said:


> The thing is, as you know, there are dual carriageways and dual carriageways. A lot of posts on this thread have been written with certain types in mind.


True. I don't think I've been on one that I'd hesitate to go back onto. There are some bits that are a little unpleasant but it comes down to "How quickly do I want to get where I'm going?"


----------



## mjr (5 Aug 2016)

raleighnut said:


> I just checked on google maps and it is very difficult to get out of Leicester without travelling on A roads, most of which are dualled.


Not saying you shouldn't ride them if you want but Google maps must suck then: there are two former railway routes (south and west), the canal towpath (north and southeast), cycle tracks alongside much of the ring road and the outer bits of the A6 that connect to neighbouring non-A roads, Stoughton Lane (better than the canal for heading east), Narborough Road, Barkby Road and probably a few others I'm forgetting.


----------



## raleighnut (5 Aug 2016)

mjray said:


> Not saying you shouldn't ride them if you want but Google maps must suck then: there are two former railway routes (south and west), the canal towpath (north and southeast), cycle tracks alongside much of the ring road and the outer bits of the A6 that connect to neighbouring non-A roads, Stoughton Lane (better than the canal for heading east), Narborough Road, Barkby Road and probably a few others I'm forgetting.


Ah yes, 'The Great Central Way' - littered with broken glass, likewise the cyclepaths on the 'Ring Road'. Narborough road and Melton road - really dangerous (I've had accidents on both resulting in broken collarbones/ribs)
Once you're away from the city then the lanes are good but you need to get to them.


----------



## mjr (5 Aug 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Ah yes, 'The Great Central Way' - littered with broken glass, likewise the cyclepaths on the 'Ring Road'.


Last bit from me on this aside: are you kicking it to the edge and reporting it so that the sweepers come, or just leaving it so everyone else suffers like you? I suspect part of why cycle tracks work in some places and not others are that locals in some places help get them taken care of - I know we'd love to go back to the good old days of Area Officers checking everything and calling in the workers, but now it's the squeaky cog that gets the lube


----------



## raleighnut (5 Aug 2016)

mjray said:


> Last bit from me on this aside: are you kicking it to the edge and reporting it so that the sweepers come, or just leaving it so everyone else suffers like you? I suspect part of why cycle tracks work in some places and not others are that locals in some places help get them taken care of - I know we'd love to go back to the good old days of Area Officers checking everything and calling in the workers, but now it's the squeaky cog that gets the lube


I used to (when I used them) report glass to the council, nowadays I stick to the roads but the trike seems to get noticed so I get given much more room than when I'm on 2 wheels.


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (5 Aug 2016)

Back in the late seventies/early eighties I regularly cycled on the A580 East Lancs Road and thought nothing of it. I certainly wouldn't do it now.


----------



## Garry A (5 Aug 2016)

I wouldn't cycle on the DC A9 from Dunblane to Perth for any amount of money. I'd probably avoid most of the A9 single carriageway too.


----------



## MiK1138 (5 Aug 2016)

Rode down the A9 from Wick to Inverness, don't think i would do it again. i constantly tweet the Scottish Transport Minister to put in a cycle lane but the wee git just ignores me


----------



## bondirob (5 Aug 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> Because they lead to (or from) motorways.


Sorry my mistake I meant hard shoulder


----------

